
A US ally shot down a $200 drone with a $3M Patriot missile - r_singh
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/16/14944256/patriot-missile-shot-down-consumer-drone-us-military
======
thegeneralist
This article misses the larger point. A drone costs $200. Why do missles cost
$3 million? Yes, this is a cold war era missile. But with drones, the last
thing we need is more cold-war era kit.

Imagine a theater of war with $100 million worth of $200 drones in it. That's
500,000 drones.

Or 1 f-35 joint strike fighter.

I think I'd rather have the drones.

